# Software is continually trying to load Speech Recognition files.



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

Couple of weeks ago I must have accidentally selected something in one of my office programs because since that time I've been receiving two pop up errors any time I have an Office program open. One is 
"Microsoft Outlook can't load Speech Recognition files. This feature is not currently installed. Would you like to install it now?"
Each time I hit "no" and yet it will come back. The other error has to do with XP trying to install something and needing the disc. (The error isn't up now so I can't recite it verbatim). Both errors arrive together.
I do not want to install it and yet it keeps trying. How do I get it to stop?


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't use Outlook so I'm guessing ; but the first one sounds like it could be an errant add-in.

Check Tools -- Options -- Other -- Advanced Options -- Add-In Manager, & see what's listed.

HTH,
Andy


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Or maybe this?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;282486

(MSKB is often a good source for troubleshooting).


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

No errant add-ins. I accidentally selected something from the menu in one of the office programs and this has been happening ever since. I did not upgrade Office recently. Good suggestions though.


----------



## XL Guru (Aug 30, 2003)

Struggling to find an answer to this one ; do you have a microphone you can switch off? Can you System Restore?


----------



## AnnoyedByMS (Aug 18, 2004)

I just had a similar problem show up.. I would get the message described by Tidalcloud when I ran Excel or Word and then attempted to lock my workstation. While I didn't "upgrade from Beta 2 to RC1" as the MSKB article that XL Guru referred to talked about, it gave me an idea.

I basically followed the instructions to get to the "Add or Remove Features" of Office XP and instead of selecting "Run From My Computer" for the "Alternative User Input" functionality, I selected "Not Available". For me, that fixed the problem -- no more annoying dialog boxes asking about speech recognition.

I don't know how or why this started happening but I swear it wasn't happening before. I found some other article on the net that referred to plugging in some USB device caused this to happen for him. For me, I had just powered on my Epson flatbed scanner (which I've used many times before) but this time it came up and said that windows doesn't recognize it. I power cycled it and then it came up just fine. I wonder if the unrecognized USB dorked something. I could probably do a system restore but I'm hesitant if this seems to fix the problem.

Anyway, YMMV, but that solved my problem. Good luck,
--Jim


Steps: (taken/changed from the MSKB article)

Microsoft Windows XP

1. Click Start and then click Control Panel.
2. In Control Panel, double-click Add/Remove Programs. Select Microsoft Office XP, and then click Change.
3. In the Maintenance Mode dialog box, click Add or Remove Features, and then click Next.
4. Click the plus sign (+) to expand Office Shared Features.
5. Click Alternative User Input, and then click Not Available.


----------

